# FAS Snow Removal Requirements



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

We are just now receiving our snow removal WO's for FAS, the vendor fee show's $0.00, WHY?

We noticed on the OS details that they raised the length of driveway to be cleared from up to 50' (last season), to 50'-200' currently. Are they leaving the door open for discussion? 

Clearly they don't expect us to remove up to 200' of driveway for the price we get to remove up to 50'!

I will say however, that our rep did tell us we could get additional $ for excessive walkways:clap:

Anyone have the same issues or at least what their intentions are.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Just my 2 cents.FAS is garbage,like I said just my 2 cents


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Just my 2 cents.FAS is garbage,like I said just my 2 cents


For 6 years they were my favorite.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Who is your favorite now?

I am big fan of NAPA


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

NAPA?

no Hablo?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Man you guys have to google more and read the older threads


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Man you guys have to google more and read the older threads


I tried dude all I got was NAPA Auto Parts and Napa valley.

Apparently they market better than a field service company?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Doberman Prop said:


> I tried dude all I got was NAPA Auto Parts and Napa valley.
> 
> Apparently they market better than a field service company?


LOL MY bad National asset protection agency


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe they are waiting for you to measure them up so they can update the price?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

I am a big fan of making money,but when it comes to snow I have no problem plowing snow for 25 - 30 a driveway.Shovel is totally different.Price to get out of warm truck,with heated seats priceless.I know its not a great price,but really no overhead.Plows paid for,trucks paid for,insurance spaced out over 12 months,and etc.I am a lowball plow guy up here but one house leads to 5 on that same street


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I am a big fan of making money,but when it comes to snow I have no problem plowing snow for 25 - 30 a driveway.Shovel is totally different.Price to get out of warm truck,with heated seats priceless.I know its not a great price,but really no overhead.Plows paid for,trucks paid for,insurance spaced out over 12 months,and etc.I am a lowball plow guy up here but one house leads to 5 on that same street


I get anywhere between 70-120 properties and maybe 5 have driveways! Rest are row houses with 15'-20' average sidewalk and 3-5 steps. Shovel and salt $75 a pop


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

I get 50.00 per driveway and walks up to 6 inches,after 6 its doubled.I think I get 55 for HUD homes and I have 30 plus of those and about 30 regulars homeowners which mow lawn and plow year around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Hoosier2 said:


> We are just now receiving our snow removal WO's for FAS, the vendor fee show's $0.00, WHY?
> 
> We just found out that this happened because of a glitch within their system, and that it has happened to other vendors as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a whole area we missed out on in the past. My guys are ready to go this year. I am hoping for some snow!


----------

